# Turnout question



## Neebles (Dec 1, 2015)

This is probably a bad idea, and stupid question so I apologize in advance. If I have 2 straight sections of track, running parallel on an incline, is it possible to add in a couple of turnouts so the train can switch tracks while climbing the incline?


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

It can be done - it is on my layout - but the grade is only 2% and I took great pains to be sure the track work was free from kinks, dips, sags, you name it.


----------



## Neebles (Dec 1, 2015)

Ok, mine is a 3% grade, but the track is straight as an arrow, no dips, kinks, etc. The incline is solid as well, so there is nowhere for the track to sag.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Certainly not a stupid question, there are no stupid questions, just things someone doesn't know. 

I had one working on my layout on a 2% incline, wasn't a crossover but just a spur and low speed. 
It worked but had to be dead perfect as fcwilt said. I don't think I would try it on two mainlines however.
Might work OK but I really wouldn't try it myself. 
Took out the whole section of track because it didn't work like I had "No Plan" planed
So never really gave it a good workout.

Magic


----------



## Neebles (Dec 1, 2015)

Magic said:


> Certainly not a stupid question, there are no stupid questions, just things someone doesn't know.
> 
> I had one working on my layout on a 2% incline, wasn't a crossover but just a spur and low speed.
> It worked but had to be dead perfect as fcwilt said. I don't think I would try it on two mainlines however.
> ...


Thanks..

Yeah I'm finding the "no plan" plan to be mildly frustrating. This is our first layout so obviously mistakes are going to be made. We don't know what we don't know yet. We do like the direction and the look of the current plan, but we're looking to make it a bit more "functional" long term. I'll try and post a picture this morning and get some input.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

If you were to mount the 2 parallel tracks and the crossing turnouts on a nice flat surface that was tilted slightly (the grade) then it should work. If the 2 parallel tracks are at slightly different grades, then the trouble starts as there typically is no room for easement into and out of the 2 different grades. If it was just a spur, you might have room for the transition.


----------

